# Breeding Kribs & Cory cat



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Here are a few shots of my kribs with their new brood and a random picture of a cory cat


----------



## Shrimplett (Mar 21, 2013)

There so cute!!! Your pair is very beautiful too! Your pretty good at taking pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks! This is the 4th generation of kribs. I've been selectively breeding them based on the male's red tail stripe. Seems to be working


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

They are crazy dark! My pair of kribs is nowhere near that dark colored. Very nice looking zaps.


----------



## bl38ch (Jun 15, 2013)

Those babies look so cute, nice picture


----------



## redsea (Jun 29, 2013)

Beautiful photos and fish, I love them!

Is he female Krib the one in focus? Thanks!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Thank you, yes the female krib is the one in focus.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have 8 kribs in my 75 gallon. One of them a female has excavated gravel and deposited it outside of her cave. A male has been standing guard near the entrance. The female has been in the cave for 2 days and has not come out. So today, I dropped a food pellet at the entrance to keep her fed. So I think either eggs were laid or there is fry in the cave. 7 of these kribs were born in late January or early February and one of them must have mated with the older female.
So I feel my tank has enough fish, I am going to let nature take its course and allow the current fish feed on them and maybe remove a couple and see if the LFS will take them.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sounds good! I've done the same with my Kribs. I raised about 80 fish to young adults, I put them back in the main tank with the parents. Now whenever the parents try raising a new batch the first batch of young adult babies eats them. Population control 

I'll be starting a new breeding program with a few kribs when they grow up fully. There is an interesting color morph I want to amplify.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yes, I noticed the red pectorial fin. I do not see this in my kribs.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Michael, do you have any other photos of the Kribs? They really are remarkable!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm I took quite a few pics of them. They are currently on my hard drive somewhere I can have a look for them but it might take a few days since its the 4th of july and all.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

The fry kribs are now out and feeding and being guarded by the parents. I am using a turkey baster to direct food at them. I took a closer look at the female and noticed a bit of red in her pelvic fins. The color is not as red as your female. I took another look at your female and it appears that her pelvic fins are red and not the pectoral fin. However, I know that cameras can have an affect on colors depending on shutter speed, lens opening and available light.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The color morph I noticed is in the dorsal fin nearest the tail. Its not very easy to see in the photo since hes not really in focus. 

I suppose the female's pelvic fins are pretty red as well. Hmm...


----------

